# SHOULD I GET A RED LOBSTER



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

DO U GUYS THINK I SHOULD GET A RED LOBSTER TO CLEAN THE LEFT OVER FOOD IN MY P'S TANK OR JUST STICK TO STICKING IN THE NET EVERYDAY


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if it works - do it.
But their is no need to put your net in everyday, feed less, or use a syphon, or just leave it untill you do a water change


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I tried this a couple times and the P's left it alone for a few days but then they just beat the hell out of it. Of course, I didn't give it much of a place to hide either. I've heard the blue crabs that Pedro has do okay though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you have a pleco to clean up the leftovers? Plecos do ok as long as they are a lot bigger than the p's. I am gonna try a blue lobster once I get my tank set up :rockin:


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I had 2 blue lobsters, they do great. Just make sure you make a cave large enough for them to molt in (my first mistake), and one cave per (my second mistake). I still have one and the Ps dont mess with him, but he's pretty aggressive, and my Ps are well fed.

The first guy was forced to molt out in the wide open, and when they molt they are pretty feeble. Must have made a tasty treat.

They do clean up the scraps in a hurry, though. Actually, as soon as food hits the water he comes out and will sometimes take food from the other fish


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks guys i think i may get 1 red lobster about 3 " long or 2 blue crayfish i'll make a cave in one of the corners


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

My p's only ate a pleco when I severely neglected them. Actually, many times a pleco would steal a carcus away from the p's and defend it aggressively. It was very humerous. I think that the pleco's have tough skin, little meat, and don't taste good and the p's know this, so in general they leave them alone. I only lost a pleco about once every other month. They are much cheaper compared to the lobsters.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

But lobsters look SO much cooler! Plecos are hugly man.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I just added 3 red crayfish to my tank. It has been 3 hours now and they have been cleaning up scrap ever since. If they don't make it oh well, they were only 79 cents each. They do look cool though. I have some pics but have to figure out how to post them.

-Kevin-


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Picture of my crayfish in pic section.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RHOM said:


> DO U GUYS THINK I SHOULD GET A RED LOBSTER TO CLEAN THE LEFT OVER FOOD IN MY P'S TANK OR JUST STICK TO STICKING IN THE NET EVERYDAY


ive done that, but every now and then it gets eaten, and I have to get another


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

my p's eat everyday so i think they should be fine do u


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

i just put 3 red clawed crabs in with my four 5 inch rbp's about 8 hours ago, so far they havent stopped eating left overs, and havent been ate yet! :laughlong: 
i think i could really get to like these crabs!


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RHOM said:


> my p's eat everyday so i think they should be fine do u


mine eat twice a day, still they will eat a creyfish sometimes


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

mine will eat the lobster or crayfish but try a pleco mine wont eat the pleco only mess with it


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Damn, It's been awhile since I've eaten at Red Lobster. Do they still have the 30 piece mix 'n match shrimp for $9.99? I hungry


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

CHUD you're a dork.








wes


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

red lobster, for the sea food lover in you


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My little crayfish tearing it up. He made a huge underground cave under the rocks behind him. He comes out only at night and takes any let overs into his cave. I love my crayfish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone ever had luck with fiddler crabs i have bought probably around 6 of them and after liek a week they always die, i have caves etc... never last long at all seem like a waste of money. Are blue lobsters really hardy?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

Xenon said:


> But lobsters look SO much cooler! Plecos are hugly man.


what yer talkin about plecos can be attractive exp zebra of venomous tiger pleco :veryangry:


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

In a previous post I told you that I added three crayfish to my tank. They are great and clean up scraps. One of them was lunch today and I feed twice a day. For only 79 cents the little bugger was worth the housecleaning. I guess my p's wanted him fired.







Oh well,

-Kevin-


----------



## Pacu Man (Jan 29, 2003)

plecos do great for eating up leftovers plus there cheaper then lobsters!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

plecs are okay for scraps (few) best for alge
but ist yer corys that do the best scrap clean so do red tailed black shark and kuli loach plus red crab but even angels eat crabs


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

well thanks and i put one in each tank my cariba don't have to much of a problem with him well b/c he never comes out of his cave but the other one went for a walk and to rohm had him for dinner


----------

